# Форум для решивших переступить черту > Обсуждаем суицид >  психушка

## splin

почему СУц отправляют в психушку?

----------


## Jubei

А куда еще отправлять?

----------


## Танюха

Потому что, кто совершил суицид, считают психически нездоровыми людьми, вот и отправляют в психушку. Врачи боятся рецедива т.е. повтора суицида, они думают что в психушки помогут, и человек совершивший суицид после психушки больше не совершит этого

----------


## lostsoul

по закону РФ, человек, представляющий опасность для себя или окружающих, подлежит недобровольной госпитализации.

----------


## Ищущая Печали,,,,

После психушки у многих возникает еще больше желания совершать су...

----------


## Baalberith

Блин почему просто не дать человеку умереть, вот так и пропадает государство. Оплачивая всякие тюрьмы и психушки, в СССР было хорошо если что то к стенке, вот было время)

----------


## Ищущая Печали,,,,

> Блин почему просто не дать человеку умереть, вот так и пропадает государство. Оплачивая всякие тюрьмы и психушки, в СССР было хорошо если что то к стенке, вот было время)


 Ты че, какое хорошо ..???  тогда всех в психушки сажали..  и кто чуть мыслит не так как принято--сразу в психушку !!!

----------


## Baalberith

Ты порушала все мои идеалы СССР т_Т Но мне всегда казалось что в психушку сажали лишь политически важных людей.

----------


## Танюха

Психушка уничтожает человека и колечит, и больше ничего. Чего том хорошего, делают овощем. и зачем такая жизнь?!, быть овощем, лучше уйти туда от куда нет пути назад

----------


## Oskolki_dushi

Слушайте, у кого-нибудь есть положительный опыт пребывания в дурке???

Я вот почему-то думаю, что всё не так плохо...
И сама уже задумываюсь над тем, чтобы обратиться к врачу. Но меня многие отговаривают. 
Хочется услышать ещё мнения...

----------


## Lillu

> Я вот почему-то думаю, что всё не так плохо...
> Хочется услышать ещё мнения...


 Все зависит с каким диагнозом ты туда поступишь.....

----------


## Танюха

Не советую в психушку, там жесть. Смотреть на реальных психопатов, существовать по графику и распорядку психушки. В психушки кормят таблетками от которых колбасит не по детски. В палате человек по 15. продукты которые привозят родственники постоянно тырят. Там не жизнь, а существование. Гулять раз в месяц. А о личной гигиене можно вообще забыть. Дальше не буду продолжать. Просто скажу, если человек решил совершить су никакая психушка не поможет, она только может усугубить положение и больше ничего

----------


## 6erikov

> Не советую в психушку, там жесть. Смотреть на реальных психопатов, существовать по графику и распорядку психушки. В психушки кормят таблетками от которых колбасит не по детски. В палате человек по 15. продукты которые привозят родственники постоянно тырят. Там не жизнь, а существование. Гулять раз в месяц. А о личной гигиене можно вообще забыть. Дальше не буду продолжать. Просто скажу, если человек решил совершить су никакая психушка не поможет, она только может усугубить положение и больше ничего


 Я вот не знаю, были ли лично Вы в психушке или Вам рассказал кто? Я был. И там всё нормально: насильно таблетками никого не кормят, разве что откровенно невменяемых, да и то не таблетки, а уколы; личная гигиена-мытьё раз в неделю, но умывальник то доступен ежедневно( ну умыться, зубы почистить, голову вымыть можно); Продукты у нас хранились у медсестры;Распорядок- я бы не назвал его жёстким:будили в 7:00, заставляли заправить кровать и не лежать на них до обхода доктора( но всё равно все лежали), из обязательного разве что приём пищи по графику, а так делай что хочешь, в разумных пределах( в смысле играй в карты, читай книги, разговаривай по мобильному, спи, в рамках своей палаты и коридора своего отделения разумеется), отбой в 10:00; прогулка раз в день, если не провинился( ну типа помогаешь персоналу: принести пищу из столовой, провести "стрёмного" пациента до мед отделения к примеру). Из маленьких минусов отметил бы, что кормят мало, но это по началу трудно, а потом привыкаешь.
Короче у меня приятные воспоминания остались.

----------


## Scumring

Oskolki_dushi, я бы не советовал обращаться к врачу. Крайне редко от этого толк бывает. Зато часто случается, что от антидепов, которые были прописаны врачом, пациентам еще больше начинало срывать крышу.

Если по теме, я лежал в ПСО пару недель, и в целом впечатление неплохое. Трехразовое питание, лежишь себе, книжки целыми днями читаешь. Разве что какой-нибудь местный к тебе в палату зайдет (дверей там не было, просто широкие проемы), в остальном - благодать...
НО
После того, как меня выписали, я четко ощутил, что со мной что-то не так. Как будто заезжал туда другим человеком (кстати, я там лежал на обследовании, таблеток не пил), но в чем перемена эта заключается - трудно объяснить. Ощутимей всего было то, что я вообще разучился смеяться. Вроде как кто-то пошутил, всем смешно, а у тебя на лице скорее судороги, чем улыбка. А я даже не уверен, прошло ли это, хотя все описанное происходило больше 2х лет назад. Вобщем, сложно сказать, что именно со мной произошло, но одно я знаю точно: лучше бы этого не было.

----------


## шизанутый

Если уж ложиться, то в платное отделение. Но в любом случае надо пробовать сначала обратиться к врачу. Может это обычная депрессия, которая легко вылечится антидепрессантами за 2 месяца.

----------


## Святой отец

Я был в психушки (так сказать интернат для душевно большых), но не лежал там, а отвозил туда мебель. Мне пощастливилось побывать в отделении где были дети. Вообщем впечатление жуткие, я сам там чуть не свихнулся от их шума. В коредоре на полу сидели дети и качалось туда сюда, не все конечно но были такие. У одного маленького пацана был дниннющий плащ, не знаю где он его нащёл. Один мальчуган на вахте лаял на нас как собака. В коредоре и из палат доносился громкий шум, гам, суета, возня, кто-то что-то кричал. Почти все кто к нам подходил говорили нам: Здаствуйте, откуда вы? Как вас зовут?
Кормят там 4 раза в день и как выяснилось неплохо, мне удалось попробывать булочки, были учень неплохие.

----------


## Эндер

А я всегда мечтал лечь в психбольницу ) Еще с детства. Видимо это связано с моим интересом к душевнобольным людям.

----------


## Unity

Да, всё зависит от Вашего личного первого впечатления и настроения, – судя по вышеприведённым постам, некоторым из нас Там даже «понравилось»...
Имхо, любая областная психиатрическая клиника, – это своего рода «местная филия Ада на Земле». Корпуса больницы, выстроенные в давние советские времена, в плачевном состоянии из-за отсутствия ремонта и времени, – в особенности, «санузлы» – по крайней мере, так у нас (г. Смела, Украина). Тесные палаты, 8-10 человек в помещении, старое-престарое бельё, скудное питание (если только родные не передают Вам передачи словно в СИЗО), отсутствие развлечений, кроме, возможно, чтения... 
Время тянется мучительно медленно; поведение сокамерниц, мягко говоря, смущает... 
В общем, при пребывании там складывается впечатление, что оказываешься в ставшем реальностью кошмарном сновидении или ожившем американском ужастике о карательной психиатрии... 
Сама местная Атмосфера давит на нервы, – чувствуешь себя предельно дискомфортно, нет возможности уединиться, даже принимая душ и посещая restroom, где постоянно, днём и даже Ночью кто-то курит...  :EEK!: 
Манера поведения санитарок также впечатляет, – отборная брань, нецензурные выражения зачастую слетает с их уст без малейшего на то повода (меня, выросшую в «интеллигентной» семье, этот факт особенно поражал  :Confused: ) – и эти люди могут сделать с Вами Абсолютно Всё, что только взбредёт им в голову, – и никто Не Защитит Вас от этих людей в случает чего – и никто не станет всерьёз рассматривать Ваши жалобы потом, – ибо «разве можно доверять словам сумасшедшей»?..  :Confused:   :Frown:

----------


## Эндер

После вышеперечисленного, еще больше захотелось туда )) А вообще у меня вопрос, мне завтра надо, к психиатру. Медосмотр по поводу поступления. И тут одна проблема... Если увидят, что я резал себе руку, то что будет ? Как это можно скрыть или там вообще на это внимания не обращают ? Может, если кто знает, подскажите.

----------


## Игорёк

Я бы тоже хотел там побывать пару дней ) мозги проветрить.. 
Эндер, смотря какие порезы. Если явно не видно что было резано, то придумай легенду про падение с мотоцикла например, или с постойки какой.

----------


## Каин

А я хотел бы стать сумашедшим на недельку, а потом сново вернуться в прежнее состояние,конечно же с сохранением памяти.

----------


## Эндер

> Я бы тоже хотел там побывать пару дней ) мозги проветрить.. 
> Эндер, смотря какие порезы. Если явно не видно что было резано, то придумай легенду про падение с мотоцикла например, или с постойки какой.


 Порез один. Только вот блин, думал сказать что-нибудь типа упал. Но порез очень ровный. Сразу видно, что не от падения. Думал еще руку забинтовать, пока проходить буду. Но опять же, а если их заинтересует, почему рука перевязана.

----------


## RiverWillCarryMe

> почему СУц отправляют в психушку?


 а их туда и не отправляют. Только серьезно депрессивных.
Меня не отправили, во всяком случае.

----------


## Scumring

На голову свою посетил психиатра. :Big Grin: 
пришел. рассказал о проблемах со сном. та слушала, спалила шрамы на руках и только тогда начала что-то записывать. причем очень активно. самое веселое было то, как эти добрые тети смотрели на меня. во взгляде буквально написано "опаньки, очередной придурок к нам заскочил". 
вобщем, пришел бессоницу вылечить, они мне "расстройство личности под вопросом" записали (хотя какие, собственно, могут быть вопросы?).

ходи к ним после такого.

----------


## Эндер

> На голову свою посетил психиатра.
> пришел. рассказал о проблемах со сном. та слушала, спалила шрамы на руках и только тогда начала что-то записывать. причем очень активно. самое веселое было то, как эти добрые тети смотрели на меня. во взгляде буквально написано "опаньки, очередной придурок к нам заскочил". 
> вобщем, пришел бессоницу вылечить, они мне "расстройство личности под вопросом" записали (хотя какие, собственно, могут быть вопросы?).
> 
> ходи к ним после такого.


 Ну если один поступил так, совсем не значит что все такие. Но ходить к ним зачастую и вправду опасно. Однажды, когда проходил медосмотр в военкомат, спросили были ли когда-нибудь обмороки. И я сдуру вспомнил, как около года назад упал в обморок. Был это единственный случай и то, тогда просто конкретное переутомление было. Так вот, после того как сказал, что один раз было, меня записали как обморочного. И потом пришлось по городу ездить, в психдиспансере проверяться, проходить томографию мозга, что бы доказать что все ок. Так что тут, как попадет.

----------


## Fenazipam

люди совершившие суицид не являются психически больными, и не будут являться. в Психиатрическую клинику они поподают, потому что находятся после этого в постсуициде, в неком афективном состоянии, в котором, они могут навредить себе или близким.

----------


## Fenazipam

> На голову свою посетил психиатра.
> пришел. рассказал о проблемах со сном. та слушала, спалила шрамы на руках и только тогда начала что-то записывать. причем очень активно. самое веселое было то, как эти добрые тети смотрели на меня. во взгляде буквально написано "опаньки, очередной придурок к нам заскочил". 
> вобщем, пришел бессоницу вылечить, они мне "расстройство личности под вопросом" записали (хотя какие, собственно, могут быть вопросы?).
> 
> ходи к ним после такого.


 злят меня вот такие вот ответы)
бессонница, является одним из симптомов личностных расстройств. 
(генерализованного тревожного, тревожно депрессивного, панического), а писать она стала быстро, потому что, если кто нить попробует записать инфу, которую можно проговорить за 1 минуту, получится2 страницы А4. а тут еще и шрамы.

Напрягает позиция типа: пришел лечить бессонницу - дай таблеток от бессонницы.

Люди 9 лет в медвузах учатся и потом опыт в работе получают. А выставляют их типа: ааа да они сами психи и прочее.

----------


## Hitorimono

Если уж обращаться, то лучше к частному психотерапевту. Поможет-не поможет (хотя скорей уж поможет, чем государственный), но ненужная инфа от него не будет расходиться куда не надо, это уж точно.

----------


## Fenazipam

> Если уж обращаться, то лучше к частному психотерапевту. Поможет-не поможет (хотя скорей уж поможет, чем государственный), но ненужная инфа от него не будет расходиться куда не надо, это уж точно.


 бред полный. задача частного терапевта во многом зарабатывания денег. (и таких городов где они нормальны мало) Москва Казань Норвгород да Ростов.

А доказывать свои слова, чем будешь? примерами из инета от истериков?

----------


## Сломанная жизнь

> На голову свою посетил психиатра.
> пришел. рассказал о проблемах со сном. та слушала, спалила шрамы на руках и только тогда начала что-то записывать. причем очень активно. самое веселое было то, как эти добрые тети смотрели на меня. во взгляде буквально написано "опаньки, очередной придурок к нам заскочил". 
> вобщем, пришел бессоницу вылечить, они мне "расстройство личности под вопросом" записали (хотя какие, собственно, могут быть вопросы?).
> 
> ходи к ним после такого.


 Психиатр психиатру рознь.
А я бы лично к ним легла бы на недельку и себя показать и других посмотреть, посмотреть так-же на пожизненно лежащих там.

----------


## Эндер

> Психиатр психиатру рознь.
> А я бы лично к ним легла бы на недельку и себя показать и других посмотреть, посмотреть так-же на пожизненно лежащих там.


 Не, лучше вообще психиатром этим самым и работать. Там уже будет время
посмотреть на всех.

----------


## Takhisis

я пребывала в "остром"  два месяца.
хуже места просто не придумаешь. 

смеешься/улыбаешься? ты болен, увеличить нейролептики.
плачешь? ты болен, увеличить антидепрессанты.
поешь? в психозе.
не встаешь с постели? в психозе, апатия.
ходишь по отделению? в психозе, ажитация.
книги читаешь? а зачем? 
побочки от нейролептиков? их не бывает. Это все от болезни.
голова болит? это психотическое.
тошнит? это психотическое.
рвет? А НУ ПРЕКРАТИТЬ!

и т.д.

на моей памяти у одной девочки началась ПА. 
девочка  - гражданка Нигерии, англоговорящая, по русски изъясняться не может. Приехала в Россию на Рождество, в больницу попала из-за злоупотребления коктейлем "russian Vodka and Coca-Cola" (впала в неадекват, начала буянить, вызвали скорую), да так в больнице и застряла (с конца декабря по конец мая - в общей сложности пробыла там почти шесть месяцев). Мы сдружились с ней на почве знания языка и общей ненависти к российской медицине. 
с паническими атаками она прежде не сталкивалась, потому сильно испугалась, когда начала задыхаться - она решила, что умирает. Врач выслушал мои объяснения и велел сестре всадить девочке два куба аминазина. Девочка упала, где стояла. Задыхаться, что самое характерное, она не перестала - зато ощутимо позеленела (при своей-то шоколадной коже), и глаза стали стеклянные. 
она лежала на полу коридора практически без одежды, а это довольно холодно, учитывая февраль на дворе и неистребимые сквозняки. Когда я обратилась к медсестрам с просьбой помочь мне донести ее до кровати, они ответили "Мы не грузчики, сама таскай, если хочешь" и продолжили смотреть телевизор. В итоге я подрядила к этому делу шизофренических бабулек, и мы всем миром доволокли полуобморочную страдалицу до кровати. 
к слову, спустя некоторое время эта изначально позитивная и жизнерадостная негритянка, отчаявшись выйти живой из лап отечественной медицины, предприняла в стационаре попытку суицида - наелась хлорных таблеток, которые лежали в кладовке. Откачали и прибавили срок.

----------


## товарищ Д

первый залёт в острое, Алексеевка, 2 месяца, добровольно.
полторы недели релашки с амитриптилином - сущее благо, путёвка в предместья нирваны и прочее отдохновение.
затем 2 нед. медикаментозной бодрости (трифтазин, имипрамин), уйма впечатлений. потом - по нарастающей - бэд-трип с возвратом к исходной точке ( с чем поступил, с тем и выступил )

повседневное болото уже не дает необходимого опыта ада. (нехватка абсурда сказывается)
тюрьма тоже чрезмерно заземлена, полагаю
психушка, господа, психушка.. будем привыкать.. тренироваться надо перед настоящим адком-то
по Мамлееву, ага )

----------


## Takhisis

> тренироваться надо перед настоящим адком-то
> по Мамлееву, ага )


 по мне, так настоящий - уже здесь, только мы пока проходим необходимую профподготовку. И судя по всему, из нас растят специалистов довольно приличного класса.

----------


## RiverWillCarryMe

Не, в психушку не советую. Скучно там. В интернете лучше)

----------


## garik

лежал 1 раз в 14 бальнице  2 месяца в остром 2 в обычном... по ощущениям как на зоне .. спиш и куришь. никаких развлечений.. вапще нечего нет..  ходиш от лекарств как зомби   видел там человека который там уже 3 года..лежал.. в итоге вешел растением... так как окончательна подсел на азолептин.. а сним только спать хочеш .больше нечего.. представте всяжизнь сон..    спасло меня НЦПЗ енто единственная в россии клиника где реально помагают.. ани калечат..стоит правдо денех. но ано таво стоит... вопщем для себя решил НЕ нагой больше в обычную больничку... причины 1) там кормят допотопными лекарствами. которые калечат человека ани лечат

так что если уж есть желание полежать лучьше в НЦПЗ

----------


## zmejka

> Не, в психушку не советую. Скучно там. В интернете лучше)


  а еще лучше в психушке с интернетом  из телефона ))) как в том отделении, где я лежу время от времени.

----------


## Amonimus

Просто закон есть. На севере и в одном штате США суицид легален и даже есть конторы для этого (для стариков и больных вообщето)

Психушка делает человека абсолютно неразумным, потому что если он погибнет, врачам самим не поздоровится.

----------


## euffa

В психушку сама пошла после попытки Су жить не хотелось, а доделать начатое сил не было, хотела чтобы мне мозг отключили. Меня взяли неохотно, только после моего буйства. Цели добилась. Мозг действительно отключили. Спала целыми днями. Условия мерзкие действительно,  сама больница старая и обшарпанная. телефон кстати отбирают. звонить можно только раз в день в опред. время. Но если кто-то хочет именно мозг оключить например произошел разрыв с любимым. сил нет это осознавать, хочется выть от боли, в голове круглосуточно клубок мыслей только о нем. мысли путаются, воспоминания душат, уже нет слез, сна нет, рыдания не прекращаются. а умереть страшно, тогда рекомендую. Действительно забудете обо всем, Просто мозг отдохнет, а когда начнете замечать что как грязно тут, душно и на улицу охота, тогда значит выздоровели, дальше будет тоже тяжело, но хотя бы уже можно как-то самому справиться с этой болью.

----------


## end

я был в дурдоме. херовато там. у америкосов наверное эти заведения получше будут. всё-таки они все такие за человека, за его права. не то что у нас, где ещё живём в годы совка.

----------


## June

> хотела чтобы мне мозг отключили. Меня взяли неохотно, только после моего буйства. Цели добилась. Мозг действительно отключили. Спала целыми днями.
> .....
> Действительно забудете обо всем, Просто мозг отдохнет, а когда начнете замечать что как грязно тут, душно и на улицу охота, тогда значит выздоровели, дальше будет тоже тяжело, но хотя бы уже можно как-то самому справиться с этой болью.


 У многих настает момент, когда хочется отключить мозг. Некоторые отключают его алкоголем, некоторые наркотиками, некоторые медикаментами. Но вот отдохнуть и продолжить жизнь дальше без ежедневного отключения мозга мало у кого получается. Как тебе это удалось?

----------


## prodemo

я бывала во многих психбольницах. но помогало не везде. нравится наша местная, хоть и в одном отделении лежат и мужчины, и женщины, и острые, и хроники. больница старая, но с хорошим ремонтом. кормят нормально, есть телевизор и книги. телефоны сотовые нельзя, но я ухитрялась прятать и потом пользоваться, когда врача нет. три раза лежала после попытки су, остальные раз десять, если не больше, из-за психотических симптомов: депры, музыки в башке... у нас там врачи хорошие, добрые, понимающие. даже после попытки су меня отпускали гулять в город, если я обещала, что ничего в это время с собой не сделаю.

----------


## zmejka

сегодня выписалась ) мне понравилось ) впервые за 8 лет лечения лежала в том "тяжелом" отделении...(все время лежала в более"легком") вылечила социофобию самим своим нахождением там ) привыкла в дурке к людям ))) и к тому, что, например, ты сидишь на толчке, а больная( или несколько) стоят и тупо все это время на тебя пялятся ((( ну или жалуются "духам" на тебя...или....  так что с обществом теперь у меня проблем нет ) и вообще - мне было полезно это - увидеть, пообщаться вживую с людьми после попыток су, после психозов, когда людей привозили с милицией неоднократно... полезно было сравнить...их ситуацию, и  свою...

----------


## June

Змейка, на ЭСТ больше не хочется?

----------


## zmejka

> Змейка, на ЭСТ больше не хочется?


 ммм.... пока нет. сейчас мне уже как бы есть чуть что терять ) в смысле - что после ЭСТ может память отшибить временно на события последних нескольких месяцев(точнее - ее у всех отшибает вроде), может лицо перекосить и тд... так что пока пью таблеточки )))

----------


## Просто Ирина

> Слушайте, у кого-нибудь есть положительный опыт пребывания в дурке???


 Да ну на фиг! Сама пока не была, но приходила навещать знакомого. Там из него (мамаша его туда упекала) дурачка делали со слюнями изо рта, он страдал. Лично я никаких отклонений "на воле" у него не отмечала. А характеры у всех разные.

----------


## Просто Ирина

> Короче у меня приятные воспоминания остались.


 Вы конкретный оптимист! Восхищаюсь. Я бы без вечернего душа умерла бы на третий день(((. Пусть бы кормили хлебом и водой, но не мыться - пытка. А еще померла бы от неразрешения выходить из отделения. Не могу, если что-то ограничивает мое перемещение. Так что для меня - вы просто конкретный героище!

----------


## zmejka

> Вы конкретный оптимист! Восхищаюсь. Я бы без вечернего душа умерла бы на третий день(((. Пусть бы кормили хлебом и водой, но не мыться - пытка. А еще померла бы от неразрешения выходить из отделения. Не могу, если что-то ограничивает мое перемещение. Так что для меня - вы просто конкретный героище!


  некому  читать уже (  Сергей ушел от нас...
что касается мытья - в той больнице, где я лечусь, с этим нет проблем вообще - душ открыт каждый день. вот с выходом - да... но я привыкла быстро. а потом мне дали свободный выход - одной на все отделение )

----------


## Уходящий к звездам.

Мое единственное воспоминание о психушке - галоперидол с аминазином и полное закрытие посещение всвязи с карантином, как хитро накачать психотропами, а потом подсунуть бумажку о добровольном согласие. И то, как меня крючило от гала не забуду. Отделение смешанка была. Накачивали кажется каждого поступившего, добрая совковая традиция.

----------


## Цыпа-Цыпа

> После психушки у многих возникает еще больше желания совершать су...


 Согласна. Когда я покинула это место,у меня где-то через недельку такая депрессия началась,я так орала дома и хотела совершить суицид.

----------


## Цыпа-Цыпа

> продукты которые привозят родственники постоянно тырят.


 Я,пока там спала днем,а спала я от таблеток,сонливость,то в полусонном состоянии видела как  взрослая женщина мой сок стырила и выпила.



> Просто скажу, если человек решил совершить су никакая психушка не поможет, она только может усугубить положение и больше ничего


 полностью согласна,но люди почему то не понимают этого!

----------


## Цыпа-Цыпа

Я там чуть с ума не сошла,если честно...

----------

